# OPI Bubble bath dupe???



## vsaucey

I'm obsessed with this color and sadly i cannot find it at my nail places. Does anyone have something similar??


----------



## snibor

vsaucey said:


> I'm obsessed with this color and sadly i cannot find it at my nail places. Does anyone have something similar??


Why not buy it and bring with you to nail salon. Walmart online has it now on sale for $6.50.


----------



## vsaucey

the gel one??? i tried buying it on amazon and it said only business. i go check now!!!!


----------



## snibor

vsaucey said:


> the gel one??? i tried buying it on amazon and it said only business. i go check now!!!!


Oh I didn’t look for gel.  I had a similar issue with a gel color (it was shellac).  I ended up ordering myself.


----------



## limom

vsaucey said:


> the gel one??? i tried buying it on amazon and it said only business. i go check now!!!!


If you get your nails done every month, the manager might order it for you.
Or order from ebay 


			https://www.ebay.com/itm/362813246643?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item54795accb3:g:lF4AAOSw59hefb1v&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%252Fn%252BzU5L90Z278x5ickkBSh1VzQSTzkTiSV5EE%252FHQQ4ne6uhxFc8LSrXlwceHVkhMA0qqwsLmiyAl8SG4iPhrR6a%252Ba0%252BvLdtV%252BUQXaQb%252BXHkYiqxQwJsxy%252FdczAkYOF8j5rhZk06W2CCeGlo9H%252Fcww8bAfEl%252FT1TeePoNGss1gbWc9PnbP6nR6mLTZr0lf6wJlUfXsf9YI%252FsFBYUqo%252FjHSmBMfU3HhoyKNhm4cpJWr0kj8SFtCxlGaXK641jM2kkw66Tas969Gkuzxv6gVJrZD%252BB%252BtOJlekDXco1Cbr%252Belbndm4yI78SsPfvlwVi8o7y742E8yGpNb5%252FXdvwILcv5fJstP4sJqXWbCRXoqj61sHXpbhw563zEAZzb0wwMmjW%252FWTx%252B4KilZcZPpdCj9URda%252F4UwFB4kXA6Qf0jIGdrTdKBObdmo%252F4SZ4HFaOJn6%252FqJ90saAZMTBlXA5RDsdLrN2HXcFFz0icjywlF%252Ba%252FgaHrh93sTue5THDFVNTL0h9f98lm5EI4ABRAl3vWksgtJvDLCKrZ2GhKpF3mmjuvGKm0LSTcU8a%252BvuUGMCbxo3qVcaiTbjfou9GFZn4rUpQcm7slNFs3rqMmxN9Z%252BoJK4Q8fcCij2hHxvA%252BU3hUpSbX2zZWj4dNJ5Rzxwr9uoIghOQ%252BMHEfyEgbCUHeC6qPy3mXtNmqnl5iec0wFD3Tryncu06YBDdBilJXlIKvNkklSKXtTWF8VeS9KKmZiithiMXHrXZ66zomBBc%252BTtVR5HGUgeIdnALoCH1r9T29Djqwxo2hf%252B66Qy6%252FBkG2pH7ECQS466MCAI5Ku1ZY4%252F14HG83I%253D%7Ccksum%3A3628132466431a655d664b854fdda13b4388e2636710%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2334524


----------



## sdkitty

I was able to order a discontinued color on ebay


----------



## meluvs2shop

Never tried it but it’s on my list! I almost went with that color yesterday at the nail salon for my gel manicure but instead I went with a neutral that I’ve been dying to find the perfect shade.


----------



## pmburk

I buy a lot of my polishes from Beyondpolish.com - they have good prices, and also sell most of the salon brands including gel polishes & dip powders (OPI, Kiara Sky, Gelish, CND, etc.) to consumers.


----------



## TinyB

iGel Ballerina Gown #009 is a close dupe. It's slightly less opaque than the bubble bath (applying 3 coats is recommended) but it goes on more evenly and smoothly than the bubble bath.

The color looks a lot more pink than it actually is. There are the review photos on the website as well.








						Dip & Dap Duo - DD009 Ballerina Gown
					

Such grace and beauty in dancing pale magenta! This Ballerina Gown was made for you! "Our Dip & Dap Duos are the matching colors to our Dip & Dap Powder line! Each Duo contains 1 Gel Polish and 1 Regular Nail Lacquer. Use one for your nails and one for your feet!" Available in 247...




					www.igelbeauty.com


----------



## Karinya

snibor said:


> Why not buy it and bring with you to nail salon. Walmart online has it now on sale for $6.50.


I pretty much buy all my own polishes and take them to the salon.


----------



## Karinya

vsaucey said:


> I'm obsessed with this color and sadly i cannot find it at my nail places. Does anyone have something similar??


I saw one somewhere on Amazon. I'll see if I can find it and get back to you.


----------



## Karinya

vsaucey said:


> I'm obsessed with this color and sadly i cannot find it at my nail places. Does anyone have something similar??


I saw in the comments that people were saying this is the same or similar to Bubble Bath. The brand name is Vishine and the color is 1361. If you don't think so I can tell you a combination of two gels that I use that might be similar. Btw, this was on Amazon.com


vsaucey said:


> I'm obsessed with this color and sadly i cannot find it at my nail places. Does anyone have something similar??


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------

